# L-Cat sale at Finatics Saturday March 30th



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

As the title says Mike is getting in some Wild caught L-cats and is have a One day only Sale on them. Here is what he is getting in. 

L-66 3 1/2 to 4 inches regular price 65.00 sale price 56.99 or take a group of 6 for 280.00. 
L-82 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 inches Regular price 32.99 sale price 26.00 each or buy all 6 for 125.00 
L-106 3 inches to 4 inches Regular price 29.99 sale price only 22.00 each
L-201 Orinico Angel Pleco 2 1/2 to 3 inches Regular price 32.99 sale price 26.00 each or buy group of 6 for 125.00
L-240 Leporacanthicus sp. Galaxias 3 inches The Black with white spots Vampire Pleco Regular price 54.99 sale price 46.99 take all 6 for 250
L-257 Psuedolithoxus Tigrinus Tiger Flyer Cat Rarely seen Pleco 3 to 3 1/2 inches Regular price 32.99 sale price 26.00 each or buy all 6 for 125.00
L-340 Mega Clown Pleco 3 to 31/2 inches Regular price 34.99 sale price 26.99 or take all 8 for 200.00


Also coming in Otto cats for 2.99 ea or 6 for 14.99 
Apistogramma iniridade 6.99 ea or 6 for 34.99 
Dicrossus filamentosa The Checkerboard Cichlid 5.99 ea or 6 for 29.99 
Geophagus Altrifrons 4 inches 29.99 ea

All fish were quarantined for 2 weeks with the Apistos, L66, L 340, L 257 and the Geos in quarantine for over a month. 

Other large Geos in stock as well along with very healthy Cardinals and other S.A. tetras.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What type of Geos?


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

yay gunna pick up some ottos!!!! thanks for the info! !


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Other Geos are Proximus and geophagus iporangensis. Nice 5 inch fish. 

Also one Satenoperca "Janapuri" but I have to take a better look at it as it my be a leucosticta. 

I am working on getting in other Geos both larger sizes and smaller tank raised out of Europe along with apistos.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

dammit, getting in nice geos now that its out in sauga..... will have to steal a friends car and make the trip


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

just want to say picked up $140 worth of community fish and they are all doing amazing...great quality livestock


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

The fish marked as L82 are surely NOT L82, they have not been allowed for export from Brazil in over 5 years and the ones that do get out are 5-10 times that price.

L257's are freaking cool looking fish not seen often.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

CanadaPleco said:


> The fish marked as L82 are surely NOT L82, they have not been allowed for export from Brazil in over 5 years and the ones that do get out are 5-10 times that price.
> 
> L257's are freaking cool looking fish not seen often.


maybe it got mix in name with snowball pleco (L142)


----------

